# My fish tank



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Not got the fish in yet, still need a bit more gravel for the plants to root into and I'm waiting on my new light.










x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice....

What you getting for it then??


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Very nice looks good so far.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Starting off with Mollies and Platys. Then a couple of dwarf gouramis, a plec some guppies and some tetras. I think. Lol!

Well the Guppies, Plec and Neons are defo.. Guppies are my fave, I've always had a plec and the neons are for my son. The platys are almost a certain... Going to get them next week and just a few (like 4) then start adding a few other things in.

x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Starting off with Mollies and Platys. Then a couple of dwarf gouramis, a plec some guppies and some tetras. I think. Lol!
> 
> Well the Guppies, Plec and Neons are defo.. Guppies are my fave, I've always had a plec and the neons are for my son. The platys are almost a certain... Going to get them next week and just a few (like 4) then start adding a few other things in.
> 
> x


You i love platies and mollies... i used to love them when they had babies...
yeah plecos are good fish for keeping it clean..i would wait a bit before you put in a pleco in, i find they dont have much to eat in a clean tank with it being a new tank or you have to buy tablets for them...mybe i am wrong..lol ..you should asks Pleccy on here ...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I had a post about what order to put what fish in, and was told to put the plec in after the mollies and platys. The neons are going to be last as my sons birthday is not until june and he is going to pick them and put them in the tank on his bday.

I am still not 100% about the dwarf gouramis.. But whatever I get I want a nice colour variety, no boring fish I want all bright colours  Lol.

x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

You know i love Siameses fighters...woow you can get really nice colours on them..but you can only keep one male as they fight till death hence the name..

http://www.gamblingplanet.org/images/editorials/Bettafish-SiameseFightingFish-Closeup.jpg


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, siamese fighters are beautiful 
I had a red one once, I was told by the guy in the shop it would be ok with guppies. it ate them all. Then a guy in another shop told me they can't go with guppies because of their tails they are similar and the siamese will see them as a threat.
So I took him into my local pet shop and traded him for new guppies. Lol

x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh yeah forgot there guppie nippers..lol..

well when you get your fish dont for get to post pictures...:thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't worry, I will  My new lights should be here next week too.. the lank came with a fittel starter and 2 tubes but they are wired up to the display on the front which I assume controls the lights as there is 'on/off' 'time' and 'set' buttons.. the display comes on but the buttons don't work! So I need to figure out how to wire the lights bypassing the display.
Anyway, I bought a cool blue led strip of lights off ebay to go at the top, and some little led lights that you can place around the inside of the tank. Can't wait til they get here! 

x


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

I feed my plec algae waffers...

Only a couple of £ for a decent size tub..

Also, try a wedge of cucumber for your plec. Got that bit of advice from my local fish shop & a tropical fish forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Also I just thought I'd mention...

Most plecs (this includes L and LDA numbers) require a certain chemical known as Lignin which aids digestion. This is found in bogwood so make sure that you provide a small piece.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oooh, yeah. That's what we had in the tank when I was wee. Goin to get a bit this week. 
Have decided not to get mollies, apparently they don't do so well in communitly tanks.
So starting off with platys then guppies then plec and gourami, then tetras. I think. Lol!

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Oooh, yeah. That's what we had in the tank when I was wee. Goin to get a bit this week.
> Have decided not to get mollies, apparently they don't do so well in communitly tanks.
> So starting off with platys then guppies then plec and gourami, then tetras. I think. Lol!
> 
> x


We have Platys, guppies, dwarfe gourami, neon and rummy nosed tetras and a bulldog plec, they look lovely together and cos they live at different levels in the tank they really fill it up nicely.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool that sounds really nice, have you got a pic?
That's another reason I have gone for the fish I have, as I know that guppies mostly like the top, Plecs at the bottom, Dwarf gouramis Ive seen are kinda bottom to middle and tetras are kinda middle to top is that right? Lol
I love the colours of guppies  I am going to get a red and a blue dwarf gourami.

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Cool that sounds really nice, have you got a pic?
> That's another reason I have gone for the fish I have, as I know that guppies mostly like the top, Plecs at the bottom, Dwarf gouramis Ive seen are kinda bottom to middle and tetras are kinda middle to top is that right? Lol
> I love the colours of guppies  I am going to get a red and a blue dwarf gourami.
> 
> x


I can't take good pics of my tank, every time I try I just get reflection from the flash, if I ever work out how to use the camera I'll try again . Bulldog plecs are good because they don't grow very big and they don't cost a fortune.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh, great. I love plecs but when I lived in Glasgow, when my plec got too big I took him to the pet shop where I worked and swapped him for a little one. There was a regular customer who had loads of massive tanks in his 'aquarium room' and he usually took the bigger plecs but I can;t do that now.


Wait until its darkish, put the light in your tank on, turn the flash off? 

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Wait until its darkish, put the light in your tank on, turn the flash off?
> 
> x


Ooh thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try but I want to tidy up the plants 1st cos they are a bit out of control.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, mine are a bit too, need to get a bit more gravel as there isn't quite enough for the plants to root into, but I'm just going to get some of my cousins rather than fresh stuff, hers has been set up the same amount as mine, we are looking forward to getting fish! 

x


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

looks lovely  i really want one!!


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

nice! upload a pic once you finish setting up! we want to see how amazing it turns out to be. 

guppies are one of my fave too!
i just love a fish tank with lots of plants and nothing but guppies...
kind of resembles a fish city...

it's a pain in the a** trying to name each one though

-penelopedarcy
Fish die belly upward, and rise to the surface. Its their way of falling.
fish tank pet and kefir grains


----------



## jennismortal (May 22, 2009)

Nice,You have done an great job.Fish tanks are where the fish live. There are many different kinds. Some prefer to keep their fish in bowls.Others prefer a huge, extravegant fish tank.

Good source for fish tank aquariums


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good, we're hoping to get a new fish tank soon. We had to give ours away when we moved house


----------

